# Looks like I’m offline for a while



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

my damn cars dash lit up like a Christmas tree today. I’m at the dealership now. 13 months old and this is its 8th visit for stupid electronic issues.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I’m assuming it’s not a Japanese car.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

2018 Toyota Camry XSE
aka my little lemon.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Transeau said:


> 2018 Toyota Camry XSE
> aka my little lemon.


That's a little surprising. I'm assuming it's under warranty. You should have bought a Prius with 100k miles.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Transeau said:


> 2018 Toyota Camry XSE
> aka my little lemon.


That's definitely a lemon. A brand new Camry? Time to call Saul Goodman.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Why would I buy someone else’s problems?
Yes, very surprised. It’s my 5th Toyota. I’ve never had so many problem and such a shitty time dealing with trying to get it fixed. 

The last issue was the Bluetooth failed. Toyota claimed that my dash cam caused interference and damaged it. 

I’m an engineer with more than 30 years of electrical engineering experience, they messed with the wrong owner that time. 

So my dash lit up on my way to a 45+ pickup on a 2.3x surge. I’m pretty pissed. I canceled the pickup and took side streets to the closest dealer. They responded pretty quickly when I said 8th visit and lemon law.

As I wait for the shop Forman to come update me, I’m debating between the courtesy shuttle home with 5 others or rolling the dice and see who I get for Uber.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

8 visits, that bites! That's really unusual for a Toyota. Is it possible that this is as much dealer ineptitude?


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

No. 3 different dealers. It’s the car. It’s a VERY low VIN. I actually took possession 7 weeks before the cars were released. I think they fixed a lot of these issues before most were sold.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Look at the bright side: your fuel gauge says you still have a full tank of gas!


----------



## chris.nella2 (Aug 29, 2018)

Sorry to hear that sir...hope you are back on the road soon!!


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I removed the signage. 
Given that the antilock breaks failed this morning, claiming dash cam issue would be a PR nightmare for them.


----------



## Seven77 (Oct 26, 2018)

Transeau said:


> I removed the signage.
> Given that the antilock breaks failed this morning, claiming dash cam issue would be a PR nightmare for them.


However them claiming a _defective_ or _incompatible_ dash cam caused the primary issue is not a nightmare for them. But will be 4 U.

why risk it?

Once again Mr "Engineer"
*If it ain't stock 86 it be4 a service call.*


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

That's not how it works. Critical systems in a vehicle are required to be hardened against just about anything. A dshcam plugged into the 12v outlet causing break failure will result in an entire product line recall.

Update: They've had the car 4 hours, and can't find anything. I drove it with all the warnings still lit up. I demonstrated that the antilock and traction control are non-functional. Parking break would not engage, parking sensors are non-responsive. They expect to have it at least a week. They would only authorize a rental for the afternoon.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

So after a pretty crappy day and a pretty nasty argument at the Toyota dealer, I have my car back. It's not fixed, they can't figure out what's wrong. They only thing that can be done is to bring it back in WHEN it happens again.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Time to Twitter Toyota! TtTT


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I did, they ignored me. I wish they were as responsive as T-Mobile. They respond to complaint tweets in under an hour.

Oh, and I want to take Steve in the Silver Hyundai for the Uber down to the dealer to pick it up this evening. Outstanding drive, about $15 for him, $5 tip and great conversation. It was exactly what I wish for on every ping.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

That's cause you didn't by it from Toyota of Orange. Sing it,... "You won't get a Lemon, at Toyota of Orange "

Sorry 

I bought one of those FIXD code readers off FB. Yes it did clear codes as advertised.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Transeau said:


> Why would I buy someone else's problems?
> Yes, very surprised. It's my 5th Toyota. I've never had so many problem and such a shitty time dealing with trying to get it fixed.
> 
> The last issue was the Bluetooth failed. Toyota claimed that my dash cam caused interference and damaged it.
> ...


Depending on cable placement and dashcam brands, DashCams can cause interference with things like Bluetooth and keyless entry. Don't think it can damage it though unless they're thinking it was damaged during tucking of the camera wiring.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

I've only had one issue with my 2017 Corolla (it has less gadgets than yours but it has some of the goodies) and that happens if I've been driving in 30-35 degree weather with winter mix falling. The sensor on the windshield will fog over because the outside is cold and in the inside is warm and the fog is on the INSIDE of the windshield under the little plastic box. I get warnings for:

Emergency braking not available
Forward camera not available
Lane departure warning not available
Clean sensor

And they cycle through those and beep randomly to annoy me.

Temporary solution, hold a Bic lighter on the outside of the windshield for 15-20 seconds or so at the sensor's spot. Warms it up enough to get a couple hours more in the books.

A more permanent solution would be remove the plastic covers from the sensor on the inside of the car and run a thin microfiber cloth between the sensor and windshield to try and wear away the moisture so it doesn't fog over for a few weeks. I did this once. It annoyed me to do it and the sensor cover rattled for awhile until I could get it just right.

This doesn't sound like you have the same issue, but it COULD be related, so check for ice/fog/vapor buildup near any sensors or cameras.


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

I got my car back Tuesday evening, then took it back Wednesday morning. 
They replaced the ECU (Engine Control Unit) as well as the ECU wire loom. 
It required 16 hours of labor to replace the entire engine compartment electrical.

I still have the random Blind-Spot warning, but that's minor. I'm hoping that they figured out the issue and it's fixed now.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> That's cause you didn't by it from Toyota of Orange. Sing it,... "You won't get a Lemon, at Toyota of Orange "
> 
> Sorry
> 
> I bought one of those FIXD code readers off FB. Yes it did clear codes as advertised.


This is painful.






I'm more of a cal worthington of worthington ford

Go See Cal!!! (At the cemetery) Died 92YO September 8, 2013


----------



## Lets_Eat (Oct 11, 2016)

Transeau said:


> 2018 Toyota Camry XSE
> aka my little lemon.


Is it true about the excellent gas mileage on this car???


----------



## Transeau (Sep 8, 2018)

Lets_Eat said:


> Is it true about the excellent gas mileage on this car???


It depends on driving habits. In highway driving with no incline, the car is able to sustain about 45mpg. City driving can vary radically, based on traffic and terrain. Unfortunately, I live in the foothills and my city is very hilly. But best case, the car can manage 24~28mpg city. But sadly, I average 21mpg city.

Still, respectable for a mid-size sport sedan.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

You guys should know, never buy the first model year of any car ever.


----------

